# guess who's gonna sleep on my bed



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

do u see how big that cat is? there's no room for me tonite


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Show us pics, Olympia :nod:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awww that's a cute kitty. how much does your cat weigh?

Joe


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> awww that's a cute kitty. how much does your cat weigh?
> 
> Joe


 7 kilos and a half :smile:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Can we see how "big" the cat is with you in the picture to compare it?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Can we see how "big" the cat is with you in the picture to compare it?


sorry I look tired







eheh


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang that cat is huge!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Not really. How about a full bed shot to really compare?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Not really. How about a full bed shot to really compare?


 yeah a full body shot of each you know to compare


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

haven't u guys had enough


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

...No


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> ...No












I think about 50 more shots will satisfy them.

That meaning the cat of course.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > ...No
> ...


 I, myself am a feline lover. Grrr!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Time for a Cat-B-Q. That sucker is large and ripe for eating.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Time for a Cat-B-Q. That sucker is large and ripe for eating.










noone's gonna TRY to eat my kitty


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 yes i am to a p*ssy lover :laugh: i really do love pussys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a Cat-B-Q. That sucker is large and ripe for eating.
> ...


your totally nuts; there's probably enough meat on that thing to last several days. Or you could just dry it out and make jerky; exotic-meat jerky sells real well at most grocery stores


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...












i men that is mean p45. that is really cold man


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i hate cats


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

(I've always wanted to do that)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Man p45, I always thought it was a joke about your hate for cats but you really do want to burn them all!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Man p45, I always thought it was a joke about your hate for cats but you really do want to burn them all!


 As he should cats are dumb


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

hahaha cool pic cats are so lazy


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice topic for the Lounge


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Your cat is the same size as my dog... I'm just glad she doesn't sleep on my bed - my boyfriend wouldn't allow it ... she gets to sleep in her own bed w/her sister and mom... 
I'd say get your cat its own pillow, and teach it to stay there. That gives you the rest of the bed, and your own pillow...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 pigs







im with you guys :nod:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha if that was my cat i'd shovel it off the bed...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i wish i was that cat for a day


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is lame that you guys keep asking for her picture she is more than just a pretty italien chick and what is your cat's name ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pcrose said:


> That is lame that you guys keep asking for her picture she is more than just a pretty italien chick and what is your cat's name ?










thats all she is 
get it right
she is just eye candy for us









jk


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

So we can all safely say you'll be petting your p*ssy tonight :laugh:

Cute kitty BTW.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

my cat is bigger  27 pounds


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a Cat-B-Q. That sucker is large and ripe for eating.
> ...


 I could eat your "kitty" for days







Sorry. I just couldn't resist :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Time for a Cat-B-Q. That sucker is large and ripe for eating.


 yummy..cat tacos....i got a nice spice salsa that can go with it..what ya say p45...bar*b*que?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha Eating cats is nasty same with dogs and all that... How can ya eat man's best friend


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> haha Eating cats is nasty same with dogs and all that... How can ya eat man's best friend


 with A-1 sauce


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

THATS ONE BIG p*ssy

hehehe


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Real huge and nice Cat WB









i miss my ol puddy cat


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

..

...

..

,..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

pcrose said:


> That is lame that you guys keep asking for her picture she is more than just a pretty italien chick and what is your cat's name ?


 :smile: His name is Ra, like the egyptian king of sun


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

cool name,

btw what is YOUR real name?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> cool name,
> 
> btw what is YOUR real name?


 olympia is my real name


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Olympia? Cool

a bit unusual but nice









to be honest ive never heard of anyone named that before


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia, from the looks of the pic, are you going to groom your kitty?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is the P45 humor of old. I missed it. I







reading this thread. WB - Pick up your cat and trade it in for a dog...dogs are much better


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm a FELINE Cassanova doin that stray cat strut.....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Olympia, from the looks of the pic, are you going to groom your kitty?










?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 26 2004, 06:31 AM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 26 2004, 02:23 PM)
> Olympia, from the looks of the pic, are you going to groom your kitty?
> 
> Oo.gif ?


Groom as in trim the fur of your kitty.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 26 2004, 06:31 AM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 26 2004, 02:23 PM)
> > Olympia, from the looks of the pic, are you going to groom your kitty?
> >
> ...


 I seee.. nope, I never groom him, he hates it..
it's just the way he sleeps


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Show us pics, Olympia :nod:


 I dont' think it's natural for you cat to be turning me on


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > Show us pics, Olympia :nod:
> ...












p45 if you want cat tacos then just go to taco bell, what do you think is in there tacos :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the name that is cool are you into the egyption gods?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I like the name that is cool are you into the egyption gods?


 no I'm not in egyptian gods...
my mother choosed that name, I was 9 when we got him :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > I like the name that is cool are you into the egyption gods?
> ...


 oh so youve had him like 2 or 3 years then. rockon.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

my cat died a bit more than a year ago, she was 13 and i had had her for 10 years


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> haven't u guys had enough


 who's the instigator here...... I wonder

Nice cat


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...












almost ten years now since we got him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 dude. it was a joke. :bleh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I wanna see the pics of Void's cat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> do u see how big that cat is? there's no room for me tonite


 I thought this thread was gunna be about me


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > do u see how big that cat is? there's no room for me tonite
> ...


 no Innes that would be the thread about "who is gonna sleep with Xenon" it is down a couple of threads


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

fishofury said:


> So we can all safely say you'll be petting your p*ssy tonight :laugh:
> 
> Cute kitty BTW.


 You have a beautiful p*ssy. :bleh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks :rasp:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

is it a male or female p*ssy?







lol


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

ya show me some pics!! iam Calabrese


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

cute cat but i don't like cats sowwie


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thanks :rasp:


----------

